# 65 Tempest Removal of AC System



## splitradius (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am working on cleaning up my engine bay and I'm not willing at this point to invest in repairing the AC system. I would like remove this eyesore and convert to heat only. 

My biggest concern is not being able to remove the AC hoses seen in the pictures without removing the inner and outer fenders to gain access. I would prefer to not cut anything out/off if possible. I've never pulled body panels off before and very concern about panel fitments going back on. 

That being said if the best thing to do is remove the the fenders, how difficult is it do that and the rest of the front clip? This concept while a mucher larger job that I would like to do has some benefits. Putting the motor and tranny back in one shot with nothing in the way is intriguing as I have a 2 ton hoist and all I need is leveler. Also with everything apart I can clean, prep and get a good even coat of paint on every thing. 

Any help is appreciated, thank you!!
Chris


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Split...I did this job on my 66, with the motor in..yours is mostly done. No need to move the outer fender at all. Just the inner fender, relatively easy. Unbolt it from those bolts on top where it attaches to the outer fender, and then along the bottom as well, have the wheel out and work thou there as well. Once loose tip the inner fender from the front up towards the back of the car.

Or lift up by the headlights and tilt to windshield, you can just cut those evaporate pipes with a metal shear if it makes it easier..

Then it will easily come out, then unbolt that whole evaporate mess and toss it, replace your fan which will now go under the cowl fender area, like non AC cars...get an AC delete box, NPD has em...reverse fender and bolt back....

You are in a very easy position to do it...just take out the inner fender....it goes back with a little nudging...

Good luck!


----------

